# stand-dryer disappointment



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone. I got my first stand-dryer in the mail today and just set it up. I have to say I was pretty proud of myself for managing to get all the legs/wheels/etc. of the stand bolted together without another helper (it's hard to describe, but suffice to say it was a balancing act). However, as soon as I wheeled it into the bathroom I use for dog grooming and switched the switch on ... anti-climactic moment  ...

I was like - "is this thing on low? Where's the 'high' button?" The air speed it pushed out felt like my regular hair dryer on it's low setting. The heater did heat up at the max setting (which I'd never use, but still at least it worked well). But the air blowing out ... I was disappointed.

Full disclosure: I did next to no research on these things before ordering it except for reading posts from people who love theirs. I've never used one before, or even seen one used in front of me - so for all I know this motor is broken, but I doubt it. It's an Edemco 3002 finishing dryer. It's basically the second from cheapest they make, and I'm sure that's what's up with the air flow. Basically I should've gotten the six or seven hundred dollar one I guess for what I was imagining in my head as far as power.

I did however compare my human hair dryer specs that I've been using on the dogs so far and it claims CFM of like 80 and this thing is supposed to be 107 - but it feels half as powerful on my own hair in a side by side comparison ... hmmm... that can't all be from the smaller diameter of the nozzle making it come out faster can it?

Blah - sorry if this is rediculously boring, but nobody in my real life would even be able to pretend to care about my dog dryer problems. Also, I'd probably never admit how much I think about this kinda stuff to the average person :brownbag: I'm sure some of you malt-moms (and dads) understand though.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We do indeed understand, sweetie pie. Can you return it? Surely you can if you've only just received it. I just use a portable handheld dryer and set it to high when I blowdry my 2 fluffs. It's faster. Anyway, I hope you can return it and get something you'll like a lot better............and with some freakin' power.  Good luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the Edemco 6001. It has an adjustment on the air intake to make it more or less forceful. 
Set it to the temp you want and let it run a few minutes before you begin on the dog. Mine warms up within a minute or two. 
Return it if you aren't happy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a bummer! I started looking at dog dryers the other day since I just use my own hairdryer and 1) wanted something with a stand, and 2) wanted something more powerful, but they are so expensive for anything but the cheapos! I'm sorry you hate your new dryer...I'm sure you can return it, but if you have to pay for return shipping plus a restocking fee if there is one, gosh, you'd be better off keeping it! Maybe you can look for reviews on Google on the one you got and see if there are other complaints about it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I'm sorry you don't like it! when I got my first Edemco stand dryer, I was expecting miracles, honestly. I didn't like mine at first either but now i love it. It just took getting used to. 

I got the Economy stand dryer first then upgraded to the big one (7001) and when i spent the extra couple hundred for the big one, i was again expecting a big difference and to be wowed because of the price tag. But in reality, the big one was very similar in power to my economy one. But now I keep the big one at home and take the economy model (which is very portable) with me to all the dog shows. Just use it a few times and see if your opinion changes - I know mine did. I'm in Portland right now and we flew and I had to use a little hand dryer to dry the dogs we are showing tomorrow. marina and I are both missing the stand dryer!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well - this is should be of absolutely no surprise to me by now, but it still was (haha), but my contempt prior to investigation was proven wrong again. Yes, like Stacy said, I was expecting to be wowed (and wasn't), but when I actually used it for the first time (yes, I posted about how it sucked before actually drying a dog with it) I became hooked. Like Lisa said, it would be a pain to return plus fees/shipping it out etc., so I figured I'd keep it for a while. And like Jackie said, it warms after a bit (actually pretty quickly) however the blowing power doesn't increase at all.

After one groom on Mr. Chowder though - who, how shall I put this ... um, can be finicky during brushing/drying - and being able to *maneuver* this thing around him on the wheeled stand despite his best efforts to avoid the angles I usually fail to hit properly, I realized this thing is staying here. 

So TLR (if it's too long and you didn't read above) the verdict is = stand dryer worth it (EVEN this cheap one, but I'd prolly upgrade to Jackie/Stacy higher power model if I did more dogs in the future which I don't see happening). Oh - and bonus is it's comparably very quiet, the dogs that normally run from the other dryer were napping under my feet while I dried Chowder.

Thanks for listening to me whine. And maybe this will help someone in the future who is initially disappointed as well so they might hang it there.

PS - I bathe/dry three maltese once a week (my Chowder, and two of my friends dogs) so every Monday when they came back from playing in the woods/plants over the weekend I thought to myself "I need one of those stand dryers" - which is why I got this one. I had a stand for the regular hair dryer before, but it was shaky at best, and not very flexible if you had to move it without it falling over.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

almitra said:


> We do indeed understand, sweetie pie. Can you return it? Surely you can if you've only just received it. I just use a portable handheld dryer and set it to high when I blowdry my 2 fluffs. It's faster. Anyway, I hope you can return it and get something you'll like a lot better............and with some freakin' power.  Good luck.



Oh, and this is off topic, but I saw the name Squeegee and was like :w00t:

GREAT NAME! haha.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL--thank you! We adore him!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

briones1980 said:


> Hi everyone. I got my first stand-dryer in the mail today and just set it up. I have to say I was pretty proud of myself for managing to get all the legs/wheels/etc. of the stand bolted together without another helper (it's hard to describe, but suffice to say it was a balancing act). However, as soon as I wheeled it into the bathroom I use for dog grooming and switched the switch on ... anti-climactic moment  ...
> 
> I was like - "is this thing on low? Where's the 'high' button?" The air speed it pushed out felt like my regular hair dryer on it's low setting. The heater did heat up at the max setting (which I'd never use, but still at least it worked well). But the air blowing out ... I was disappointed.
> 
> ...


It's a finishing dryer. It isn't suppose to blow really hard so it doesn't whip the coat around. I use a Oster it has 3 heat settings but the same speed. It took awhile for me to get used to it. It is quieter than a lot of stand dryers.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh I'm sorry you don't like it! when I got my first Edemco stand dryer, I was expecting miracles, honestly. I didn't like mine at first either but now i love it. It just took getting used to.


I was thinking the same thing! My first stand dryer was a Metro, sounded like a jet was flying around the room, and didn't wow me at all. I visited with a friend who has had her Oster for 20+ years, it was much quieter, so I sold my Metro and bought the Oster. Even that took some getting used to but I love it now.



briones1980 said:


> Well - this is should be of absolutely no surprise to me by now, but it still was (haha), but my contempt prior to investigation was proven wrong again. Yes, like Stacy said, I was expecting to be wowed (and wasn't), but when I actually used it for the first time (yes, I posted about how it sucked before actually drying a dog with it) I became hooked. Like Lisa said, it would be a pain to return plus fees/shipping it out etc., so I figured I'd keep it for a while. And like Jackie said, it warms after a bit (actually pretty quickly) however the blowing power doesn't increase at all.


Glad you gave it a chance. I think all of the stand dryers take a bit of time to warm up; I turn mine on to low before I start the first bath so it's good to go by the time I'm through with the bath. And I admit to cheating ... I will usually bathe two cut down dogs on the same night, set up a pen in the corner of the room that I groom in, bathe the dog, comb through ears, legs and tail, put that dog in the pen while I bathe the second one, comb through second dog, put in pen, leave both dogs in the pen with dryer blowing over them while I clean up the bath area. By the time I go back to the dogs the first one bathed is almost dry and I finish up using the small human blow dryer that's attached to my grooming table, trim nails if needed, clean ears, then repeat all with the second dog. For dogs in coat, I bathe only one a night, comb, put in pen while I clean bath area, then finish drying the long coat using the stand dryer. The two things I really love about the stand dryer are its maneuverability and that I have both hands free to hold, brush, move the dryer, etc.


----------



## lovewithyou8808 (Jul 29, 2011)

it's comparably very quiet, the dogs that normally run from the other dryer were napping under my feet while I dried Chowder.
By the way,do you know Coach Glasses and microsoft office 2010 ？
Return to the subject
It has an adjustment on the air intake to make it more or less forceful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the Stand Dryer that I've had for like 20+ years. I love this dryer but seldom get it out for my girls. If they were in coat, I would certainly use it, but as they are cut down and very good on the grooming table, I normally use a hand dryer.
Double K ChallengAir 9000II Stand Dryer | PetEdge.com

I also have a Liberty Stand Dryer (3rd one down) which is great for taking to shows as it packs up very nicely. It doesn't blow as much air as the Double K, and is great for finishing.

Dog ultra force dryers-Liberty


----------

